

From SocialCalc to EtherCalc - audreyt
https://gist.github.com/3978463
This is a draft for the upcoming book; forks/comments/feedback welcome!
======
abiank
This project exemplifies better than all others the advantage of being able to
run the same language on the front and the backend. And it is awesome as well!
Kudos.

------
audreyt
This is a draft for an upcoming book, and comments/feedback would be much
appreciated!

BTW, for environments where WebWorker-Threads is not an option (e.g. Node.js
0.6),
[https://github.com/audreyt/ethercalc/commit/0f41d20324833885...](https://github.com/audreyt/ethercalc/commit/0f41d2032483388533ce9b62faa7902944efbb05#L5R8)
provides a backward-compatible fallback.

